

Where can I find a feed of interesting videos on startups? - bemmu

Interesting = Interviews with people like Jeff Bezos, Max Levchin and so on. Office tours. Roundtables in any conferences currently happening and so on.
======
kqr2
You might want to consider Stanford's Entrepreneurial Thought Leaders lecture
series:

<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html>

~~~
bemmu
They have Cuil there :)

------
DannyDover
I am a big fan of <http://omnisio.com/startupschool08> (Jeff Bezos, David
Heinemeier Hansson, Mike Arrington, Paul Graham...) I also enjoyed the movie
"startup.com". Hope that gives you a place to start :)

~~~
jmtame
Just saw Startup.com last week, was great. I felt like it had a lot of holes
in it, despite the leadership that seemed to be really good, they just
mysteriously disappeared as a company.

~~~
apgwoz
Was this on TV, or VHS? I've been waiting for Netflix to get this on DVD, but
it hasn't shown up yet...

~~~
Zev
Its out on DVD.

~~~
apgwoz
Yeah, I found it on Amazon, but Netflix doesn't have it for some reason (at
least in my area).

------
langer
<http://intruders.tv> is the best source of recent videos of startups on the
web.

It's broken down into countries: UK, US etc.

Front page of US (<http://us.intruders.tv>) has interviews with Mark
Zuckerberg, Reid Hoffman, Evan Williams amongst other big names.

------
czcar
I second the stanford podcasts,

<http://webcast.berkeley.edu/> <http://videolectures.net/> www.ted.com
<http://omnisio.com/startupschool08> <http://blog.mixergy.com/>
<http://events.carsonified.com/fowa/2008/london/content>

all have interesting videos. id advise just going to www.google.com/videos and
searching for those particular people if your interested in them.

------
mlLK
More relevant for software developers that have already _started_ up but
interesting input nevertheless: <http://videolectures.net/kdd07_kohavi_pctce/>

------
amayne
<http://www.TalkingHeadTV.com> frequently interviews start-ups. They have a
YouTube channel and an iTunes podcast video feed.

------
paul9290
THere was a whole series on Hulu that followed EarthClassMail for about a year
or more. It was called StartUp Mojo, best I recall. Was very enjoyable!

------
dskhatri
Stanford/MIT Venture Lab: <http://www.vlab.org/article.html?aid=170>

------
bkmrkr
try <http://viddler.com>

